# Hello!



## Andrew B. (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi everybody. I am new to this site. I live in Michigan but it looks like I'll be working in North Dakota after I graduate this May. I have done some research and it looks like there's some good fishing and hunting in the state. I will be in the SW part of the state near Dickinson in Belfield area. What kind of fishing and hunting is in the area? It doesn't look like there's any decent sized lakes until you go north or east a ways. Here in Michigan I have done a lot of walleye and perch fishing on the great lakes and target gills and crappie on inland lakes. Thanks for any info guys.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Welcome to the site. You will want to check out Lake Sakakawea, Audubon, and the Missouri River for fishing.


----------



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

Nick Roehl said:


> Welcome to the site. You will want to check out Lake Sakakawea, Audubon, and the Missouri River for fishing.


Lake Sakakawea and the Missouri River? Thought they were the same? :-?


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

BirdJ said:


> Nick Roehl said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the site. You will want to check out Lake Sakakawea, Audubon, and the Missouri River for fishing.
> ...


Well I meant the Missouri River south of the Big Lake to the state line. It's a bit different you should know that much.


----------



## Andrew B. (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys. What kind of hunting is in the area? Whitetail, Mule deer, elk?


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Andrew B. said:


> Thanks for the info guys. What kind of hunting is in the area? Whitetail, Mule deer, elk?


There is good whitetail and mule deer hunting. Rifle is a weighted lottery and unit specific. Bow is one tag buck or doe either species statewide. Elk is a once in a lifetime draw.


----------

